# Non Medical Career Options After MBBS In Pakistan



## arslanajaz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am currently in the 3rd Year of my MBBS. I don't really have any interest in medical field. I am just doing MBBS for my Father. The purpose of creating this thread was to know about the best career options after MBBS in Pakistan. As I already mentioned, I don't have interest in medical field so I think I am not going to pursue medicine. Especially, I don't want to pursue any clinical or teaching career in Medicine. So, please tell me about some serious Non Medical or not so related to clinical career after MBBS.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

CSS can be an option but its pretty tough! other than that i dont think so


----------



## arslanajaz (Sep 23, 2013)

What exactly are the opportunities after clearing CSS exam ? And what job offers and payscale can be acquired if someone does FCPS in Pakistan ?


----------



## Shahkar (Mar 1, 2016)

CSS in not that much tough; doctors are always remain topper in CSS exam. its initial appointment BPS 17, but there is very good chances of promotion, while doctors remains in same scale for years.


----------



## arslanajaz (Sep 23, 2013)

What exactly are the jobs available after css?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well some hardworking doctors might have topped css but only about 250 people get selected from over 13000+ candidates its tough to even get onto 3000 government medical colleges seats so what to talk about a professional interview and stuff! only 300 people make it through the written component and only the top 20 30 get good posts and departments

- - - Updated - - -

if you have started doing mbbs anyway then its better to focus on medical studies rather than other thoughts! one has to do some job in this world to keep his social status alive even if one isnt interested cause career options in non medical field are almost non existent


----------



## arslanajaz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm...What's the scope for a doctor after doing FCPS from pakistan?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

If you are studying Medicine, naturally if you want to do anything where you can utilize your MBBS degree it will be Medical related. Some doctors work for Pharma companies, some run labs and some do research. If none of it interests you, instead of wondering what you can do with MBBS, you ought to ask yourself "what I want to do and what interests me". for that you might have to gain some other education or training which probably is not going to be another 5 years. Finish the MBBS, hang the degree on the wall and then go out and find out what is it you want to do.


----------



## arslanajaz (Sep 23, 2013)

I actually have had interest in computer / IT field but I was forced to do MBBS, so now can you give me any suggestions?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

If one has passion and interest, it is fairly straight forward to get into IT and computer field as more then formal education, Certifications and your skills are valued. To test out the waters, take a couple of online courses at Udemy. The good courses range from $200 to $400 range but they often have (like once a month) a 90% off sale going on. Again even in I.T and computers pick your area of interest, like whether you want to do Programming or Network Management or Data Science or something related to Graphic Design and Game development.

btw one of the biggest employers of I.T staff in US and Canada are hospitals and insurance companies. As of 2014, well ... why type, read the link:
http://www.usfhealthonline.com/news/healthcare/electronic-medical-records-mandate/#.VxEZ16QrKUk


----------



## kurasaki (Jan 1, 2016)

arslanajaz said:


> I actually have had interest in computer / IT field but I was forced to do MBBS, so now can you give me any suggestions?


Biotechnology where you will also be able to use some of your medical knowledge. I don't think it is well established in pakistan though.


----------

